# Marketing to Pharma Reps



## stella510 (Jun 7, 2010)

I've recently been promoted to catering coordinator at the restaurant I work for. Problem is, now all the marketing falls to me but because we are part of a nationwide chain, I am fenced in by strict guidelines as to what I can and cannot do. The big push is for pharma reps but I just can't seem to find them despite spending hours trolling around hospitals and medical plazas... Has anyone had any luck marketing to reps in the past? Any tips or pointers would be greatly appreciated! I am loving the catering side of my job but our orders are slacking and I am struggling now with the marketing aspect.


----------



## thegardenguru (Dec 4, 2009)

Contact the American Association of Pharmaceutical Sales Representatives

2541 IH 35, #176
Round Rock, TX 78664

http://www.pharmaceuticalsales.org/

pharamceuticalorg.gmail.com

Joe


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

More importantly market to the physcians....they are the ones the reps buy for, the reps generally ask the docs or office managers, which restaurant/caterer to buy from.


----------



## stella510 (Jun 7, 2010)

Thank you both!


----------

